

No MySQL, no Java in oracle developing plans ? - siliconvaley
http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/366-no-mysql-no-java-in-oracle-developing-plans-

======
gdp
This is so silly that it hurts a little bit. As has already been observed in
the blog comments, it's an ad, not a business plan.

Ouch, my stupid hurts.

------
acg
Some reporters need to find another job.

